

5 ways to check your disk usage on Linux - ricciocri
http://linuxaria.com/article/5-ways-to-check-your-disk-usage-on-linux?lang=en

======
samuel1604
du -sh *|sort -h FTW!

~~~
satyap
I did not know sort had a -h. I've been doing du -sc|sort -n. Thanks!

